# Return of the Lion



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

I thought of this when reading the dark angels codex and hearing about Lion El'jhonson being kept alvie in one of the unnacesible chambres of the Rock
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The giant figure stood up, for thousands of years he had been still in an almost statis state. "Ah, that feels good" he said as he clicked his fingers, "Lets see whats left of Calliban, the emporer will be very displeased if we blew our own planet up, Guilliam will laugh at me for decades". He barged down the door, he worked into a sprint, looking for any non-staine class window. Then he saw one of the little watchers in the dark, "Hello little fella, bet you've been keeping the place clean for me, fix me an espresso will ou, I haven't had a drink in ages. Finnaly he found a clear window but what he saw shocked him to the bone, "Where am I" he murmed as he looked out to the cosmos.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
He ran down the corridor, barged down a ancient oak door that hadn't been opened for centuries, then after a while he found someone.
Grand Master Azreal looked up, standing there was a massive figure, he had come from the centre of the rock he could be only one man, Azreal fell into a crouch and bowed, "Oh my lord the lion, is it really you"
"Yes my son it is I, but where am I the last thing I remember was falling beside Luther on Calliban,"
"I am sorry my lord but there is nothing left of Calliban except this, the Rock our fortress monastery,"
"How can that be so, and off the other primachs and the emporer"
"The emporer is still alvie on the golden throne, all your loyal brothers are either dead, mssing or in Guilliam's case, in statis" spoke Azreal, sadness in his voice.
"How is it possible" whispered Johnson, "Well then looks like I have work to do, where is Luther"
"He is near here my lord, he has never confessed, he says that you will return to forgive his sins"
" That I have"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
"He will return, he will" mumbled Luther, his maddness clearly evidant
"You were talking about me, it is good you have remembered me then" laughed Johnson
"What, it is really you isn't it," Luther bowed as low to the ground as his chaines would let him, "I am sorry my lord for my appearance but your sons have done a very good job of keeping my prisioner" joked Luther, his old self seeping back.
"Well old friend you weren't exactly a good boy while I was awy.I turn my back for a couple of decades and you practicly blow Caliban up, yes I do forgive you my friend.... but don't do it again."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thre little watcher in the dark walked up to the controle room, then stroled in, he held up a steaming cup to the giant figure
"Ahh thank you" siad the Lion, downing the cup in one swig
The happy little watcher skipped away in happiness, wait till the others hear about this the little one thought.

"Well, any news from any fronts?" asked the Lion
"Yes sir, the 4th company has come under attack from a chaos horde in the calravar system, the angles of absolution's 3rd chapter is assisting them, though they seem to still be in trouble, harder than exspected," answered a serf.
"The angels of Absolution?" asked the primach
"I'll explain later, there space marines, our susecor chapter, but we must hurry if were to arrive in time" replied Azreal
"I have a lot to catch up on" decided the primach, "For once let the warp journey be long!" 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
please comment:biggrin:


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

The Lion's pride slipped out of the warp, with the Lion himself at the helm, he still found it hard to comprehen these new chapter thingies, hislegion got a lot smaller and now he realised why the aiding of a company was even mor eimportant, a loss of a company wasn't something they could replace. "Brother Carl, prepare the gunnery crew, Morlius join the bording missiles and brother Marlus, get me another coffe" commanded El'Johnson. This was a fight they'd be ready for.

sorry this is short I don't have time for more right now.


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Brother Carl xD?

Haha.

Good stuff. You must continue it :biggrin:


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah I AM ACTUALLY GOT A PART 3 BUT IT'S ON ANOTHER COMPUTER


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

A full company of space marines prepared for war, the drop pods were primed, all that was left was to find a opening to shoot them down to the planet. The Lion's voice boomed over the comm.

" Warriors of the Dark Angels, this is it, another proving ground, not that you need it, you have fought and defeated the ork menace everytime it has reared its ugly head. Let us also see how your primach fights. Stand strong my sons for it is marines like you that the primachs led, it is on your soldiers that we stood open to reach the stars. Warriors of the first legion are you ready?"

The answering cry was bloted out by the noise of the drop pod engines firing up but El'Johnson new the answer. 

The orks had no idea of their doom when the drop pods landed in their ranks, smashing aside those aliens nearby with explosive charges. The orks were even more shocked when an almost 12 foot giant stepped out of a pod, by the time they began to back off it was too late. The lion swept aside aliens left and right with his blade, orks were left on the floor split right down the middle, "Hang on" El'Johnson thought "Were's the Lion's blade, must ask Azreal about that." 

Then The Lion came face to face with a massive ork war boss, it raised its tusks towards him and charge, snarling and thundering at the primach, he shot it in the head. The lion raised his lips to the custom built plasm-melta gun thingy fro before the heres to his lips and blew sarcasticly.

Without the warboss leading the orks the battle was over quickly, the scout troops were rounding up the last of the orks when Azreal came before the lion, "My lord, we have something for you, something of yours" Azreal knelt on the floor and with outstreched hands, presented the Loin's helm to the Lion himself, El'Johnson took it, raised it slowly and placed it on his head. The cheers of the Dark Angels and their brethren The Angels of absolution were heard miles awy by the scouts.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

The story is pretty cool mate, and anything Dark Angels is, of course, AWESOME. But, your writing needs a very hefty hand with a spell-checker before it can be entered into the competition.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah I know, wants I get into my flow I forget spelling, that why I'm gonna use firefox from now on when righting my stories.


----------

